# Large Fly Box DIY



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Since I need another large fly box I figured I would share with you guys my solution to the ridiculously overpriced options you are insulted with when you search 'Large saltwater fly box'. $40 for a plastic box and foam is a robbery in my opinion. I make perfectly functional fly boxes of the same size for under $15.

(this one not mine-taken from article)










Here is a link to the instructions (I did not make this):
http://azwanderings.com/diy-boat-fly-box/

Another one (same concept, better foam cutting method):
http://www.livingflylegacy.com/2012/10/diy-streamer-fly-box-boat-box.html

Here is a link to the box: (google around, you can find similar cases in different sizes and colors)
https://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/Hunting/Hard-Storage/Pistol-Cases/10-pistol-case

http://m.opentip.com/index.php?prod..._JqwQIoqpirPsIkxD6BBWCfoB-TVmbf7DcaAgwJ8P8HAQ

Hope this helps! I will never buy a fly box again, you can can follow this process for almost any size case. It is also super easy to replace the foam if it wears out!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I wish I would have seen this two weeks ago, lol. Thanks for posting though.

Lou


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

https://www.flambeaucases.com/tradesman-10-1/2-quot-26-67-cm.aspx

Here's a cheaper link to the same box minus the foam inside for the pistol. I found the pistol box you listed at dick's if anyone would like to avoid online shopping. I have a cliff's bugger beast jr as well and this box clearly came out of the same mold. It's crazy to me how much they charge for adding a little foam and marketing as a fly box.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Fly lines are worse.

$90 for 3 oz of plastic?

We're giant suckers.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I saw where the Old Fly in So. Florida charging $200 for a fly box with art printed on it. R i i i i ght!

You are correct shb, lines probably cost maybe $3.00 to make.


----------



## Capt.H (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the 3M Super 77 because I like overkill, craft foam from Hobby Lobby for political reasons, and the Plano single pistol case at Academy because I can walk in and grab 1 or 4.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

I made a second one last week. $7.00 for a pistol case and $2.00 for some thick foam. Took about 30 minutes to make. You can cut the slots close or far apart depending on the size flies.

The only drawback is with the high wings over the hook point get mashed flat. Maybe they will spring back when wet. Or just need them loose in a plastic tray box.


----------

